# 15 Vegan Recipes For Your Next Picnic!



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_OK ..._ *Here we go ... *










_* Recipes and/or pics not at all original to me._​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Coronation Chickpea Sandwiches_

*INGREDIENTS*

1 can chickpeas, roughly mashed
3 tablespoons dairy-free yogurt
2 tablespoons vegan mayo
2 tablespoons mango or flavorful chutney of your choice
1 teaspoon mild curry powder
1/2 teaspoon lemon juice
1/4 cup raisins or sultanas
Salt and pepper, to taste
8 slices of bread, sourdough (or anything you have on-hand)
*PREPARATION*

Drain the can of chickpeas and mash them roughly with a potato ricer, leaving some chickpeas. It may help to heat the chickpeas up in the microwave for a minute or two to make them softer and easier to mash.
Add the yogurt, mayo, chutney, curry powder, lemon juice, and raisins. Stir this well, then season with salt and pepper.
Chill this in the fridge as it is best cold!
When the filling is properly chilled, you can assemble your sandwiches. Add some greens like spinach or kale if you like, or just have it plain!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Roasted Tofu Parmesan Sandwiches_

*INGREDIENTS*
*TO MAKE THE ROLLS:*

1 1/2 cups warm water
2 tablespoons instant yeast
1 tablespoon raw sugar
2 teaspoon sea salt
3 tablespoon olive oil
1 cup semolina flour
2 cups whole wheat flour
3/4 cup all-purpose flour
*TO MAKE THE ROASTED VEGGIE MARINARA:*

2 15-ounce cans crushed tomatoes
1 15-ounce can tomato sauce
4-ounces tomato paste (roughly half+ a small can)
1 zucchini
1 white onion
5 cloves garlic
2 cups chopped broccoli, zucchini, or chard/spinach/kale
1 large carrot
2 tablespoons raw sugar
1 teaspoon sea salt
Herbs (fresh if possible): thyme, basil, oregano,
Herbs de Provence
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
*TO MAKE THE TOFU PARMESAN:*

1 block tofu, extra firm, pressed
Cornmeal
Garlic powder
Salt
Olive oil
Vegan mozzarella
*PREPARATION*

For the tofu, all you'll need to do is press, season (garlic powder, sea salt, olive oil), bread (cornmeal), and roast your tofu for about 25 minutes at 500°F, flipping twice or thrice.
Mix the dough ingredients together, and allow the dough to rise until doubled in bulk (at least an hour, probably 2 in most climates).
Then turn it out on a floured board, divide into 8 equal portions, shape into rolls, and allow them to rise again for about 20 minutes.
Sprinkle some coarse sea salt on top and then bake at 375°F. for about 15 minutes until golden brown.
Slice and toast ever so lightly before serving.
Arrange the veggies on a cookie sheet with a few tablespoons of olive oil, sea salt, black pepper, and a 1/2 t. smoked paprika. Then roast at 450°F - 500°F for about 30 minutes or until well-browned, flipping occasionally
Combine all the tomato products in a large saucepan, and bring them up to temperature, medium-low.
Add the veggies and stir. Season to your tastes, and let it all simmer for about 30 minutes.
Blend sauce in upright blender or immersion blender.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_ULTIMATE VEGGIE SANDWICH_

*INGREDIENTS*

Sandwich/bagel bread (I used Canyon Gluten-Free Bread and O'Dough's Gluten-Free Everything Bagel)
Cucumber
Kite Hill chive cream "cheese" style spread
Lettuce
Tomato
Sprouts (I used broccoli + onion sprouts)
Avocado
Optional: turnip, kale pesto
*PREPARATION*

If you're making the kale pesto, which I recommend, go ahead and blend all ingredients in your blender/food processor until smooth. Store leftover pesto in a glass container in the fridge
Assemble your sandwich by spreading the kale pesto and the cream "cheese" on both slices of your bread/bagel
Wash your veggies, then thinly slice your avocado, tomato and cucumber (and turnip if using)
Layer all the veggies and sprouts and enjoy!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_'Fillet-O-Fishless' Artichoke Sandwich
_
*INGREDIENTS*
*FOR THE BURGER:*

1 14-ounce can artichoke hearts
1 white onion, finely diced
1/2 cup coriander, chopped
2 minced garlic cloves
1/2 teaspoon dried or fresh dill
1/2 teaspoon smoked paprika
1/4 teaspoon celery seeds
1 teaspoon lime juice
1 tablespoon wakame, finely chopped (see notes)
1/2 cup gluten-free bread crumbs
Gluten-free buns
*FOR THE DREDGING:*

1 cup gluten-free bread crumbs
1/4 cup corn flour/starch
1/2 cup non-dairy milk
*PREPARATION*

Drain the artichoke hearts and transfer it to a large bowl.
Shred it with two forks until there are no large clumps left.
Stir in the rest of the ingredients. You should be able to mold the mixture into a very moist patty. If it doesn't hold, try adding more bread crumbs or flour.
Divide this into 3 even patties and set them aside.
Place the dredging ingredients in three separate shallow bowls.
Dip each patty in the corn flour then the milk, then the bread crumbs.
Cover the bottom of a frying pan with a generous amount of oil for a shallow fry and heat the oil.
Let the patties sizzle on each side for 4-5 minutes or until they're golden brown and hot on the inside.
Place the patties in your burger buns along with your toppings of choice.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Mayim Bialik's Reuben Sandwich
_
*INGREDIENTS*
*FOR THE THOUSAND ISLAND DRESSING:*

1/3 cup vegan mayonnaise
2 tablespoons ketchup
3 tablespoons dill pickles
*FOR THE SAUTÉED ONIONS:*

diced sautéed onions
3 tablespoons vegetable oil
1 large yellow onion, thinly sliced
1 teaspoon garlic, minced
2 bay leaves
1 1/2 teaspoons paprika
3/4 teaspoon caraway seeds
3/4 teaspoon dried dill
1 teaspoon salt
2 tablespoons cider vinegar
1 tablespoon tamari
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
*FOR ASSEMBLY:*

8 slices vegan rye bread
8 slices vegan bacon
2 tablespoons vegan margarine
1 cup sauerkraut, drained
*PREPARATION*

To make the dressing, combine all the ingredients in a small bowl.
To make the onions, heat the vegetable oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add the onion and cook for 5 minutes, stirring occasionally. Stir in the garlic, bay leaves, paprika, caraway seeds, dill, salt, vinegar, tamari, and pepper. Add the water and simmer uncovered for 10 minutes, or until the liquid has evaporated. Remove the bay leaves.
Heat a large skillet over medium-high heat. Spread two slices of the bread with margarine. Grill in a small skillet, margarine side down, for 3 minutes on one side only. Repeat with the remaining slices of bread.
 To assemble each sandwich, spread the dressing on the ungrilled sides of two slices of toast. Add the sauerkraut, two pieces of vegan bacon, and the sautéed onions.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._

_Thank You: Shasha Gill, Travis Piper, Gina Fontana, Rosie Newton and Dillon Sivyour , and Mayim Bialik._​


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_German Potato Salad_

*INGREDIENTS*

2-pounds red-skin potatoes, skin on (preferably all about the same size)
1 medium yellow onion, thinly sliced
1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
3 tablespoons raw apple cider vinegar
3 tablespoons water
2 tablespoons chopped fresh parsley
1 teaspoon agave nectar
1 teaspoon gluten-free caraway seeds
1 teaspoon pure sea salt
1/2 teaspoon gluten-free coarsely ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon gluten-free sweet or smoked paprika (optional)
*PREPARATION*

Wash the potatoes and place in a large pot with plenty of water. Bring to boil and reduce the heat to medium, do not cover. Cook potatoes 20 -25 minutes until tender but firm. Drain and cool.
Once the potatoes have cooled, peel and slice to about 1/4-inch thick slices. Set aside
In a large salad bowl, mix together the balance of ingredients except for paprika. Add the potato slices and gently mix until the potatoes are well coated with the vinaigrette. Cover and refrigerate for a minimum of 4 hours or overnight
To serve, bring the salad to room temperature and gently stir. Sprinkle with paprika.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Creamy Potato Salad_

*INGREDIENTS*
*FOR THE SALAD:*

3 and half pounds of organic potatoes
1 bunch of parsley, finely chopped
2 bunches of celery, finely chopped
1 sweet onion, diced
1 cup of cooked green peas
*FOR THE DRESSING:*

1 cup of prepared hummus
1/4 cup of olive oil
1 tablespoon of lemon juice
1 teaspoon of sea salt
1 teaspoon of tahini
*FOR THE TOPPINGS:*

2 tablespoons of Dukkah
2 tablespoons of sunflower seeds
2 tablespoons of sesame seeds

*PREPARATION*

Wash and peel the potatoes and cut into rough cubes. Steam for about 20 min until soft. Let cool.
In a large bowl, roughly mash the with finely chopped parsley, celery, onion and peas.
Mix the dressing ingredients into a bowl, blend together and then work into your salad.
Roast the sunflower and sesame seeds in a hot skillet, shaking occasionally, until golden for 2 to 4 minutes. (No extra oil needed).
Toss this mixture over potato salad and sprinkle with Dukkah.
Serve immediately.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_FAVA BEANS AND ZA'ATAR POTATO SALAD
_
*INGREDIENTS*

1.8 pounds of new potatoes
7 ounces of shelled and peeled fava beans
15 green olives
1 large red onion
1 onion
3 tablespoons fresh parsley
2 tablespoons fresh dill
1 tablespoon sesame seeds
1 tablespoon sumac
1 teaspoon dried thyme
4 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
1 tablespoon lemon juice
Whole salt
Black pepper
*PREPARATION*

Finely chop the red onion.
Warm 1 tablespoon oil in a saucepan and cook the onion over low heat for about 30 minutes, stirring often until they are soft and caramelized.
Put the new potatoes in a pot, cover them with cold water, add a bit of salt, and bring to the boil. Cook for about 17 minutes or until they are cooked. Drain them and make them cool.
Toast sesame seeds in a pan without adding any oil and mix in a bowl with the sumac, thyme, salt, and pepper. Add 3 tablespoons of olive oil and 1 tablespoon of lemon juice and mix everything together well.
Blanch the peeled beans for 30 seconds in warm salt water, drain, and pass them under cold water.
Cut the potatoes in halves or quarters (depending on how big they are) and place them in a large salad bowl. Add pitted and coarsely chopped green olives, caramelized onion, beans, finely sliced spring onion, dill, and parsley. Mix together. Season with oil and more za'atar (sumac, thyme, and sesame seeds) and stir well until all the salad is seasoned. Taste and add salt if necessary.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Salata de Beouf: Romanian Potato Salad_

*INGREDIENTS
FOR THE POTATO SALAD:*

2.2 pounds potatoes
2-3 large carrots
1 15-ounce can green peas
2 large pickles
Salt, to taste
1/2 lemon, juiced
Began mayonnaise (recipe below)
*FOR THE MAYONNAISE:*

1 14-ounce packet silken tofu
3 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
2 teaspoons Dijon mustard
A pinch of salt
A few drops of lemon juice
*PREPARATION*

Start the mayonnaise by drain the liquid from the tofu and adding it to the blender.
Add all other ingredients to the blender and blend them for about 1-2 minutes until they're smooth and all the ingredients are combined.
Transfer it to a glass jar.
Boil the potatoes and the carrots until well cooked and a fork easily pierces them.
Empty the can of peas into a large bowl.
Dice the potatoes, carrots, and pickles into small pieces. The smaller the better.
Add all the chopped ingredients into the large bowl with peas and mix the salad until all vegetables are evenly distributed.
Season it with salt to taste.
Add as much vegan mayonnaise as you like and stir it well to combine.
Squeeze the lemon juice into the salad and mix it again.
Taste and adjust salt and lemon as desired.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Sage and Almond Pesto Roasted Potato Salad_

*INGREDIENTS*

4 to 5 large Idaho or russet potatoes, peeled and cubed
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
1/4 cup dry breadcrumbs (gluten-free if necessary)
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
3 tablespoons (one small handful) fresh sage leaves, washed
1/4 cup raw almonds
3 large cloves garlic
*PREPARATION*

Preheat oven to 375°F and line a baking tray with foil. Combine all the ingredients for the pesto in a food processor or blender and pulse a few times until mostly smooth, with a little texture remaining.
Toss the potato cubes with about 1/2 of the pesto and spread evenly on baking sheet. Roast for 35 to 45 minutes until fork tender and nicely browned, turn halfway through cooking with spatula. Remove and cool for about 5 minutes, then serve hot as a side dish or first course topped with desired amount of the rest of your pesto.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._

_Thank You: Kristina Stosek, Judy Moosmueller, Marta Ansaldo and Mimma Sangiorgio, Talida Voinea, and Tori Cooper._​


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

You are on a roll!!!

Looks fantastic. I wouldn't mind trying all of them


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Lemon Baked Donuts_

*INGREDIENTS*

1 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup sugar
Zest of 1 lemon
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup soy milk
1 tablespoon fresh lemon juice
1 flax egg
1/4 cup vegan margarine
8 1/2-ounces icing sugar (for the glaze)
1/4 cup soy milk (for the glaze)
2 tablespoons fresh lemon juice (for the glaze)
*PREPARATION*

Preheat the oven to 350ºF.
In a large bowl, mix sugar and lemon zest with your fingers, releasing all the oils from the zest. Then add all other dry ingredients with a whisk to mix thoroughly.
Combine the wet ingredients in a small saucepan over medium-low heat and mix until the margarine is just melted. This mixture should be just slightly warm to the touch.
Add the wet mixture to the dry and mix until just combined. It should form a very soft dough.
Using a tablespoon or a piping bag, transfer the dough into a lightly greased nonstick doughnut pan. Smooth out the top of each dough with your fingers.
Bake for 12 minutes. They should not be browned on top, but a toothpick will come out clean.
Invert the hot pan over a cutting board or cooling rack to release the doughnuts. Allow cooling completely before decorating.
Combine the glaze ingredients in a medium saucepan over low heat. Whisk until the glaze is smooth. Remove from heat and immediately begin dunking the donuts, one by one, into the lemon glaze.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Quinoa Chocolate Chip Cookies_

*INGREDIENTS*

2 medium to large, very ripe bananas
1 tablespoon raw brown sugar
A pinch of salt
2 tablespoon coconut oil
1/2 teaspoon natural vanilla extract
1/2 cup cooked quinoa
1/2 cup shredded coconut
1/2 cup gluten-free rolled oats
1/4 cup vegan chocolate chips
*PREPARATION*

Heat oven to 375°F. Line a baking sheet with parchment paper.
In a large bowl, mash the bananas. Add sugar, salt, coconut oil, and vanilla extract and combine well.
Add quinoa, shredded coconut, oats, and chocolate chips. Mix together.
Spoon the batter onto the baking sheet. Bake for 25-30 minutes until the edges turn golden brown and crisp. Cool on a wire rack and serve.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Light and Fluffy Banana-Nut Muffins_

*INGREDIENTS*
*FOR THE BANANA MUFFINS: *

1 flax egg (1 tablespoon flaxseed meal + 2 1/2 tablespoons water)
3 medium ripe bananas
1 tablespoons baking powder
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon pure vanilla extract
3 tablespoons coconut oil
1/4 cup coconut sugar
1/4 cup packed brown sugar
2 1/2 tablespoons maple syrup, or agave nectar
3/4 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 tsp cinnamon
3/4 cup unsweetened plain almond milk
1 1/4 cup almond meal
1 1/4 cup gluten-free flour blend
1 1/4 cup gluten-free oats
*FOR THE CANDIED NUTS:*

1 1/2 cups roughly chopped walnuts or almonds
1/4 cup sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon cloves
1/4 teaspon vanilla powder optional)
*PREPARATION*

Preheat the oven to 375°F and line a standard muffin try with paper baking cups.
In a medium-sized mixing bowl, prepare the flax egg by mixing water and the flaxseed meal together. Allow to sit for 5 minutes.
Meanwhile, combine the ingredients for the spiced nuts in a medium-sized bowl. Line a pan with parchment paper, spread the mixture out, and bake for 8-10 minutes (or until golden brown). Remove and allow to cool.
Once the flax egg has thickened, add banana (mashed), baking powder, and baking soda. Combine until only small chunks remains. Add vanilla, coconut oil, sugar, maple syrup (or alternative), sea salt, and cinnamon. Whisk vigorously until combined. Add almond milk and stir once more.
Add almond meal, gluten-free oats, and gluten-free flour blend and stir until just combined. Next, divide batter between the muffin tins until three-quarters way full. There should be 12 muffins.
Top the muffins with the candied nuts (that is, if you haven't eaten them all by this step).
Bake for 28-35 minutes or until a toothpick inserted into the center of a muffin comes out clean and the edges are dark golden brown. Remove the muffin tray from the oven and allow to cool for 5 minutes. Next, remove the tin and let to cool completely on a cooling rack. (Optional: sprinkle cane sugar on top for decor) The muffin texture is best when completely cooled.
Store leftovers in an air-tight container. They will keep up to 7 days in the fridge, or up to one month in the freezer.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Apple Loaf Cake_

*INGREDIENTS*

1 1/2 cup flour
1/3 cup brown sugar plus another ¾ cup brown sugar
1 cup apple butter or applesauce
1/2 cup vegan butter or coconut oil
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 3/4 teaspoon baking powder
1 Tablespoon vanilla extract
1/2 cup almond milk
2 apples, peeled and diced small
*PREPARATION*

Preheat oven to 350°F.
Beat butter and 3/4 sugar until creamy.
Add apple butter, vanilla, and milk and blend until smooth.
Mix together flour, baking powder and cinnamon.
Stir flour mixture into butter mixture.
Stir 1/3 cup brown sugar and chopped apples together.
Stir half the apples into the batter.
Pour batter into a 9×5 inch loaf pan
Sprinkle remaining apple pieces over the top and press lightly into batter.
Bake for about 20-35 minutes or until toothpick comes out clean.
Enjoy!


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_Carrot Zucchini Squares With Cashew Maple Frosting_

*INGREDIENTS*
*FOR THE SQUARES:*

1 cup carrot, grated
1 cup zucchini, grated
1 flax egg (1 tablespoon ground flax plus 3 tablespoons water)
1 chia egg ( 1 tablespoon chia seeds plus 3 tablespoons water)
1/2 cup non-dairy milk
1 cup coconut sugar
1/4 cup agave nectar
1/2 cup coconut oil, melted
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 1/2 cups quinoa flour or whole wheat flour
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon ground clove
1 heaping teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 cup walnuts, chopped
*FOR THE FROSTING:*

3/4 cup raw cashews, soaked over night and rinsed
1/4 cup coconut oil
1/4 cup maple syrup
1 teaspoon vanilla
1 tablespoon, plus 1 teaspoon freshly squeezed lemon juice
2-3 tablespoons cashew milk (any non-dairy milk will do.)
A pinch of sea salt
*PREPARATION*
*TO MAKE THE SQUARES:*

Preheat oven to 350°F.
Grease a 9×13-inch pan.
Grate your carrot and zucchini.
In a small bowl, make your chia and flax eggs and set aside.
In a medium bowl, add your coconut sugar, agave, melted coconut oil, vanilla, flax, chia, and milk.
In a large mixing bowl, whisk your flour, baking powder, salt, nutmeg, ground cloves, and cinnamon.
Add wet to dry and mix.
Fold in walnuts.
Pour mixture into your greased pan and bake for 25-30 minutes (until a toothpick comes out clean).
*TO MAKE THE FROSTING:*

Add everything to your food processor or blender and blend, and blend, and blend until completely smooth.
Transfer to a bowl and chill in the refrigerator while your squares cool to room temperature. The frosting will thicken up a bit as it chills.
Frost evenly with desired amount and cut into squares.
Top each square with a pinch of cinnamon and some chopped walnuts.


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

_"We work in kitchens ... It ain'te rocket surgery."._

_Thank You: Fabio Gallo, Juhea Kim, Amanda Froelich, Dora Daily, Annessia Maillet and Beth DeCarlo._
_* None of these recipes and/or pics are original to me._​


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

Stop it! You are making me hungry!


----------

